# Blacksmith Shop Build



## TOM_1/20.3 (Mar 28, 2013)

Hello again,

I finally got around to building the Western Scale Models blacksmith shop kit.
I made the roof removable and used some O-gauge track for the cart.
For better function I made the hinges out of brass. The windows are real glass.
Red LED and smoke unit in the hearth.
LED lighting on the ceiling.

Here the original:




















And my version.











































TOM


----------



## BigRedOne (Dec 13, 2012)

Nice! Now you make your own parts.


----------



## placitassteam (Jan 2, 2008)

Beautiful work Tom! Very realistic. I'm not sure I would want to work in there in all that smoke! Might need a blower in the chimney.


----------



## Sjoc78 (Jan 25, 2014)

Wait, that's a model?

Seriously that is great, especially when compared to your pics of the prototype you could almost present them together and no one would know one was real and one was the model. The glowing fire and smoke unit are great effects to complete the illusion.


----------



## Skeeterweazel (Feb 11, 2014)

I can't believe you cheaped-out and didn't make the bellows move. Ha!
Fabulous work.


----------



## Sjoc78 (Jan 25, 2014)

Adding a black smith figure maybe with an animation like he's hammering the metal would be cool too.


----------



## Mike Reilley (Jan 2, 2008)

Just beautiful...I'm awed.


----------



## Adrian v.G (Jun 1, 2012)

Very nicely done!!


----------



## toddalin (Jan 4, 2008)

Love the smoke.


----------

